# Parallel Offsets different size conduits



## mahurien101 (Sep 15, 2020)

I have a 4” 2-1/2” and 2 1-1/2” pipes on the same run, doing thirty degree offsets I calculated my set ups with tangent half of angle times center to center problem is they are not lining up. I did the same for 8 3 “ pipes and it worked beautifully is there something I’m missing? Thanks for the help.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

mahurien101 said:


> I have a 4” 2-1/2” and 2 1-1/2” pipes on the same run, doing thirty degree offsets I calculated my set ups with tangent half of angle times center to center problem is they are not lining up. I did the same for 8 3 “ pipes and it worked beautifully is there something I’m missing? Thanks for the help.


That method has always worked for me but here’s an alternative method. It works well too but takes a little more effort. See pics below.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Are you bending all conduits on the same shoe? The same radius must be used on each bend.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

mahurien101 said:


> I have a 4” 2-1/2” and 2 1-1/2” pipes on the same run, doing thirty degree offsets I calculated my set ups with tangent half of angle times center to center problem is they are not lining up. I did the same for 8 3 “ pipes and it worked beautifully is there something I’m missing? Thanks for the help.


With the same size of conduits, the same shoe, therefore the same bend radius is used. With different sized conduits the radius changes, as does the diameter (obvious) of the conduits. Either the same shoe, or concentric bends would be another way to go.


----------

